# Echo 702vl



## xrem20 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am new to the site, and hobby of restoring chainsaws. I was given an echo 702vl by a neighbor. The saw runs but I cannot find any information on the web about the saw besides the manual. I would like to know how it rates among the aborsite users. Thanks in advance


----------



## Brushwacker (Mar 19, 2008)

xrem20 said:


> I am new to the site, and hobby of restoring chainsaws. I was given an echo 702vl by a neighbor. The saw runs but I cannot find any information on the web about the saw besides the manual. I would like to know how it rates among the aborsite users. Thanks in advance



Same as John Deere 70 v . My freinds dad left his to his sons. Wasn't started for about 2 years and it fired up on old gas and run. I bought 2 60 V J.D. (Same as echo 602 ) for parts and repair + an incomplete 702 echo .Looks like most 702 parts will interchange with 602 to me.
702 I believe is near 70 cc. I do not remember cutting wood with one although I may have years ago breifly.


----------



## Hilly Downunder (Mar 19, 2008)

Bought one brand new about 35 years ago, gave it a hard life cutting firewood which was mainly old hardwood power poles and long dead trees. Still got the old thing, I think it has had about 3 new plugs, some fuel lines, a fuel tank cap and the muffler is buggered. Still starts third pull even if it hasn't been used for months.
It's one of those things I intend to take into the retirement home with me!
Dennis.


----------



## NZEcho (Mar 19, 2008)

I Have A 702vl that I am rebuilding at the moment. They seem to be a well built saw and I have only herd good things about their reliability. Try this site for more info. http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...b802b7aceee6125e88256d0d001e6622?OpenDocument

There is also an Echo group on Yahoo that has some knowledgeable people on it. The 602 and 702 parts are all interchangeable execpt the piston and cylinder. Hope this helps.
Cheers....


----------



## xrem20 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like a good saw


----------



## TNMIKE (Mar 24, 2008)

*Ive got a 701*

Pretty much the same saw as the 702. 71CC . Ive milled with it in smaller stuff...its got a lot of torque in the low end. Its a tough saw but heavy by todays standards.


----------

